# Hi



## Shovel Hook (Oct 4, 2006)

New here obviously, just looking to gain more knowledge and and talk with others interested in Martial Arts. I live far from any kind of instruction and financially could not afford it at this time anway but I am interested mainly in MMA, and in the future would like to train in Boxing, Muai Thai, as well as submission wrestling and gain some rudimentary Judo and defensive BJJ skill too. Perhaps one day compete at an amateur level in MMA, Kenpo-Shootfighting or San Shou. Sambo and its leglocks and neck cranks is also intriguing.

For right now though, all I can do is keep my body in shape, do bagwork and study instructionals. I avoid any street altercation like the plague nowdays. But have a genuine love for fighting and the study of it is a pursuit I can't deny. I would love to train and coach too, sure I would be much better at that than performing myself.

I gravitate to boxing but am horrible at it (footwork, defense,etc), but Clinch & Pound style/Dirty Boxing style standup is where I feel comfortable and and is my prefered range (minimizes my weaknesses and takes advantage of my strengths). I am a fan of the American Kenpo power strikes and have much more power with them than ordinary closed fist punches, however the movements seem to come less natural in the heat of things.

 My best weapons: Rear naked & Guillotine Choke, shovel hook and Karate Solar-Plexus reverse punch, Front kick, bolo punch, knees from clinch, and bronco kick (never have used on a person, but I have the technique down and have not seen it exhibited effectively), hammerfist from the mount(not sure many people dedicate training time to something so simple but I do). The more basic of tools I leave something to be desired.

My only formal experience was TKD and Tang Soo Do as a child. I study striking, grappling and submission from instructional dvd's today but don't have so much as a training partner

I am also interested in weapons training for self defense, impact and edged weapons, and firearms. I plan to begin training with a spear as defensive tool. Generally though I know nothing of stick, knife, sword, etc. styles; I have gotten the impression Philipino styles are a good way to go for weapon skills. Gunfighting (in all aspects, from low light to CCW, to SWAT tactics) I have devoured information on for many years- unfortunately hard times have caused me to sell my firearms. 

I do a variety of things for strength and conditioning, was thinking of changing my routine to CrossFit. I think it would be way too involved and demanding if I was also training fulltime in an MA style or two, but since I have the time and energy is looking like the thing to do.

Well thats just some info and background on my interest in martial arts. Look forward to interesting conversation and adding to my knowledge, and appreciation for all styles. Thanks


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 4, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## Kacey (Oct 4, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## matt.m (Oct 5, 2006)

welcome and enjoy


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Oct 5, 2006)

I live near three boxing schools and all three are free to train atm, if you are under 16 years old.  They are state funded.
Are you sure you don't live near any boxing schools?  They may have the same program.

AoG


----------



## JBrainard (Oct 5, 2006)

Ave.


----------



## MJS (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk! 

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MSTCNC (Oct 5, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Shovel Hook!


----------



## Drac (Oct 5, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT....


----------



## stone_dragone (Oct 5, 2006)

Greetings and I hope you find what you are looking for!


----------



## stickarts (Oct 6, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Carol (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  Glad to have you on board with us


----------



## Grenadier (Oct 10, 2006)

Welcome aboard! 

Times can be tough, and I can sympathize with you, especially when it came to selling off firearms.  I was in that situation last year, where I had to sell off 4 guns.  

Feel free to search around, and get an idea of what all of these styles encompass.  We have lots of knowledgeable folks on this board, and are always looking for a good conversation.


----------



## IWishToLearn (Oct 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------

